# Difference between a jungle and jungle jaguar?



## Edd1e (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, please could someone explain the difference between a jungle carpet python and a jungle jaguar carpet python. Thank you!


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Jungle


Jungle jag


----------



## Edd1e (Jul 14, 2013)

So it's just the patten then?


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Sort of. The jaguar pattern mutation occurred naturally in the coastal carpet and has been cross bred with all the other sub species. So a jungle jaguar will always be part coastal, though the coastal influence might be quite small. So yes the jaguar gene causes the pattern mutation.


----------

